# Does anyone have a calculator for Boa Morphs?



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a morph calculator for boa constrictors!

Also, can someone tell me what a Sunglow male (Born from a Kahl Albino X Salmon het Kahl Coral Albino) and my female Kahl Albino het Anery (born from Coral albino het anery male X anery het albino female) would produce. 

I also want to know what I have to breed my female with (when the time comes) to get some Snow boas.

Thanks!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 12, 2010)

A Sunglow is basically a hypo-albino.  An albino...is just that.  lol.  

This means, theoretically speaking, you should get a clutch of half sunglows and half albinos with that pairing.  Though, don't be surprised if a couple normals slip in.  All the babies would be 50% possible het. (meaning they would carry the gene) for anery.

To get a snow boa, your best bet would be to acquire an anery male het albino.  That would be the cheapest method.  For me, look up a little and invest in a ghost (hypo anery) het for albino.  Then you have the potential to create the moonglow as well.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 12, 2010)

DrJ said:


> A Sunglow is basically a hypo-albino.  An albino...is just that.  lol.
> 
> This means, theoretically speaking, you should get a clutch of half sunglows and half albinos with that pairing.  Though, don't be surprised if a couple normals slip in.  All the babies would be 50% possible het. (meaning they would carry the gene) for anery.
> 
> To get a snow boa, your best bet would be to acquire an anery male het albino.  That would be the cheapest method.  For me, look up a little and invest in a ghost (hypo anery) het for albino.  Then you have the potential to create the moonglow as well.


Thank you! That's what I thought, just wasn't certain. I'm still a little confused at times about the morphs. And thanks for the suggestion about the ghost het for albino. I hadn't thought of that!

I know that morph calculators exist, but can't seem to get my hands on one.


----------



## Dyn (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.geneticswizard.com/

There is one.


----------



## DrJ (Oct 13, 2010)

No problem!  We've all been there. It takes a little time before you fully figure out the morphs, etc.  I try looking for the best results at the best price. Of course, you could get a normal het snow...but you'd be left with a lit of "normal" offspring.  Or, you could invest in a snow or moonglow from the start, but spending that much money feels...wrong somehow. 

Just remember that with your original pairing, only 50% off the offspring will be het. And, unless you have the funds to run DNA tests, it is impossible to know.

Let us know what you end up doing!


----------

